# Amplificador valvular SET clase A pura



## ramiro77 (Dic 19, 2009)

Estoy a punto de construir junto a un colega un amplificador a valvulas, single ended triode/ultralinear, clase A pura.

El esquema no es mas que un diseño de Alex Gendrano, de Islas Filipinas, el cual se puede ver aqui: http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/KT88/

Como bien dice el esquema, se pueden utilizar tanto KT88 como EL34, tambien me comento Gendrano que se pueden poner 6550, 6CA7 y 6L6. En mi caso utilizare las 6550.

Tenemos todo absolutamente resuelto, y lo unico que nos falta es informacion para bobinarnos el trafo de salida. Sabemos que es de nucleo de grano orientado para compensar las perdidas, con hierro de alto silice, pero no sabemos mas que eso. No tenemos como calcularlo, ni tampoco si lleva algun tipo de montaje distinto a un trafo comun para tension. He leido por ahi que habia que disponer los entrehierros de una forma extraña, tambien que los bobinados iban en sentidos inversos, y un monton de cosas que yo por mi parte no entendi (y le prometi a mi colega conseguirle la informacion necesaria para bobinarlo).

Estuve revisando el trafo que uso Gendrano, el James 6123H, el cual tiene tres primarios (2.5k/3.5k/5k). El tema es que ni la 6550 ni la KT88 se corresponden con esas impedancias de salida (si en modo ultralineal, que tanto una como otra tienen 5k en la salida. Pero en triodo la 6550 tiene 3k ohms, y la KT88 no pude encontrar el valor).

Alguien puede ayudarme con este tema? Necesito basicamente saber la impedancia de salida de la 6550wa de Sovtek, y donde buscar toda la informacion posible para bobinar el trafo de salida, que estoy empecinado en hacerlo junto a mi colega y no comprarlo, que ya perderia la gracia de algo 100% artesanal.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2009)

Averigua si esta gente lo fabrica

http://www.bazziamps.com.ar/


----------



## ramiro77 (Dic 20, 2009)

Gracias fogonazo! Pero en realidad ando buscando la impedancia de las valvulas e informacion para bobinarlo yo mismo.
Tengo experiencia bobinando trafos, pero por lo que tengo entendido los de salida para valvulares son bastante peculiares y caracteristicos, y su construccion es mucho mas dificil para tener menos perdidas en frecuencia y linealidad en impedancia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2009)

Ok, mira en este listado de fabricantes, a ver si alguno publica alguna especificación que te pueda servir.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/232059/


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola Ramiro.

En _este post_ hay un poco de lo que querés, junto con un par de links de los que me gusta el de Sherman Audio (http://shermanr.web.prw.net/), junto con una charla sobre válvulas y esas cosas.

Agrego una página que leí hace muuuuuuucho. Es de 2001, la leí, me gustó y me la guardé en el disco rígido. Si consultás los webarchives o similares podrás encontrarla, pero está dada de baja desde aquella fecha. Las fórmulas que usa eran links a gráficos alojados en el mismo dominio y bajar uno por uno era un gran trabajo. No lo hice, total siempre podía ir a la página a consultarla 
Error.

De todas maneras, puede servir para dar algunos datos.

Saludos


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 20, 2009)

Mira a ver esta pagina:
http://www.drtube.com/datasheets/kt88-mov74.pdf
Espero que te sirva.
aNTONIO


----------



## ramiro77 (Dic 20, 2009)

Muy amables todos! Muchas gracias!
Me pongo ahora a leer los hilos y paginas que me pasaron, y les comento en un rato.

Bueno, lo unico que pude obtener, es que las valvulas tienen 3k en triodo y 5k en ultralineal, hablando de impedancia.
Me recorri toda la web y lamentablemente no encontre ningun "manual de construccion" digamos, en el que se especifiquen todas las caracteristicas que debe tener un trafo de salida para un equipo valvular. El problema no son los calculos para las vueltas del bobinado, que eso lo sabemos, si no que tipo de material lleva el nucleo, los entrehierros, como mantener linealidad en la impedancia, como extender la respuesta en frecuencia mas alla de 15khz (lo cual es muy muy dificil) y en si, como hacerlo lo mejor posible. Con lo cual creo que lo voy a terminar mandando a hacer.
Si alguien tiene mas info para compartir, bienvenida sea!


----------

